# Are snap-on tools really worth the money......



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm currently a student at UTI and I'm looking to invest in some tools. Up untill this point every time I buy tools, I buy the least expensive ones that still have a lifetime warranty. I'm soon starting an entry level position at a shop and I need a real set of tools, a good starter set. We get a 50% discount on all snap-on tools through school, but they are still damn expensive. Most of the instructors at the school have over 30years experience in the field. Their philosophy is; get snap-on for the tools you will use all the time, ratchets, sockets, wrenches. And something like craftsman, mac, matco for tools you won't use as often. This does make sense, but even with my discount I can get at least twice the amount of craftsman tools for the same money as snap-on.
So, would it make sense to go in debt for some snap-on tools? Or will craftsman tools get the job done?
Here is another thread sort of related to this one:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3962640

p4v:









_Modified by Pat3022 at 9:34 AM 8-2-2008_


_Modified by Pat3022 at 9:35 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

Older Craftsman tools (95 or older) seem to hold up. The newer stuff, I break the crap out of. Quality went way down. it's worth it if a Sears is near by and you're not in a hurry to get a job done. Then again, I heard Sears is changing the lifetime return policy on tools.

I purchased a new set of Craftsman tools and broke the ratchet on a very simple torqued down nut and bolt. (maybe 50ft-lb) I returned it and they gave me a old used ratchet, it's been the best ratchet I have had so far. Newer sockets tend to side split. 
If I had the money, I'd be buying Snap-On.


----------



## Bora Lab (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (xanthus)*

I have many Snapon tools b/c I have broken their tools the least and have always had a good relationship with my dealers. In this case, you really do get what you pay for.
It sux having to go to Sears to replace a tool and find out they dont have it or wont break up a set to replace it. Snap on man will come to you if youre in dire need of something to get a job done.


----------



## Ian'89Fox (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

At full price, no I don't think most of Snap-On's stuff is worth the money. It's overpriced. At 50% off however, I would definitely go for it. Just like your teachers said, get Snap-On in the stuff you use every day.


----------



## silvervdubs99 (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Ian'89Fox)*

are "real tools" worth the money?
look in any large professional shop and see what tools 90%+ are using
are they pricey? u bet
are they good? u bet
lifetime warranty no ?'s asked? u bet
feel great and work great? u bet
have i EVER regretted buying a snap-on tool? NEVER


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (xanthus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_I purchased a new set of Craftsman tools and broke the ratchet on a very simple torqued down nut and bolt. (maybe 50ft-lb) 



_Quote, originally posted by *xanthus* »_
Newer sockets tend to side split. 


_Quote, originally posted by *Bora Lab* »_
It sux having to go to Sears to replace a tool


I'm not saying you guys don't know how to use your tools, but are you abusing them? xanthus, I'm assuming you were using a torque wrench and not an impact gun, so yes it looks like that was defective. But it's rare that I find myself replacing Craftsman tools. I don't baby them (and yes they get used often!), but I use the impact grade sockets with the air, and regular sockets with the driver. If excess force is needed I use a breaker bar. I try to not drop them or toss them etc, and keep them clean and organized.
I have broken plenty of lower-standard brands though, back when I was too broke to afford Craftsman. Thinking back I think much of it might have been due to me using the tools in a manner inconsistent with the way they were designed. You're not supposed to hit a wrench with a hammer, or use a screwdriver as a pry bar, or put a pipe on a driver for leverage.

Having said all that- break two lower quality tools and you could have bought a Craftsman. Break two Craftsman and you could have had the Snap-On!


----------



## z33k (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (z33k)*

Oh yeah, and another thing...

I think one huge downside about Craftsman is that everyone else in the shop will have huge Snap-On sets, and if you're a name queen it might matter to you. But if the quality holds up for you (I think it will) then you can remind yourself of the price difference!
It's handy having the Snap-On/Matco trucks come to the shop. I think if Sears had utilized this model earlier on their tools would be more widespread in the professional arena. What technician, after ten hours of wrenching, wants to shop a Sears for tools when the Snap-On truck comes to the shop?


----------



## jackfrost1031 (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (z33k)*

for my purposes, I can't justify spending more on the tools than i do for the car. I fix things myself to save money, not as a profession. 
I don't buy **** unless I intend to treat the tool like ****. Most of my stuff is Craftsman with a couple Husky bits thrown in.
Also, I think the fact that Snapon will give you a 50% discount shows how overpriced their stuff is.


_Modified by jackfrost1031 at 3:07 AM 11-14-2007_


----------



## Neon Washer Nozzle (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (jackfrost1031)*

Buy them at 50% while you can.








I've been buying used SK tools myself. Not as pricy as new ones and I can still trade them out with the truck guy. I'm not a tech, but my roommate is so the truck stops at his shop


----------



## GreenandChrome (May 24, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Neon Washer Nozzle)*

we have mostly craftsman tools on our race team and the only thing broken is the crappy torque wrench and usually the allen-head sockets.
we have some snap-on pieces here and there, and they work just like the craftsmen. gear wrench flat ratchets also work just fine.
of course, use the right tool for the right job. don't use regular sockets on impact guns.
i would think for tools that "disappear" often (end wrenches, screwdrivers, small sockets) get craftsmen.


----------



## koko5869 (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (GreenandChrome)*

buy the snap on at 50% and then sell them brand new for 75%.
take the profit and buy craftsman








im a craftsman guy just because if i do break a piece, i can go to sears or kmart and get it replaced until like 9pm rather than waiting until the next available time the snap-on guy is around.
snap-on rachets are more confortable. and flow so nicely because of their smaller teeth IMO.
if i had crazy funding, id probably go with snap-on, but craftsman works fine for me.


----------



## yellowslc (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (koko5869)*

I'm not a mechanic by profession though I use each and every tool I own. I prefer snapon for certain things.
1. screwdrivers.. soft grip versions.. even my wife can't tare them up. the racheting sets are worth every penny.
2. Pliers.. 
3. sockets
4. 1/2" long handle rachet
5. prybars
6. #1 tools they make.. high performance series 0 offset long pattern double box wrenches.
For tight quarters.. Facom palm control rachets are THE best.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (yellowslc)*

From what i know. good wrenches and sockets will make it harder to round off.
Id suggest buying craftysman screw driver sets. You will lose those the most. so you might as well not pay big money.
steve


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

I like Snap-On. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (EuroKid83)*

Pat Im in the same situation you are. Im in school right now to and have the option to get Snap On tools at 50% or go with Craftsman. Ive pretty much written off Matco. My big purchase I am considering is a box first, cause I have plenty of crappy hand tools and not enough space with my crappy rolling box. My instructors say the same thing, buy Snap on for the tools you use the most. The way I am approaching it is, buy a good box for my crappy tools and as they break Im gonna get Snap On stuff. My buddy that was a tech was telling me he always buys crappy tools and which ever ones break are the ones he replaces with Snap On or Craftsman because those are obviously the ones he uses the most.. 


_Modified by vw_jason79 at 12:21 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## xanthus (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_I'm not saying you guys don't know how to use your tools, but are you abusing them? xanthus, I'm assuming you were using a torque wrench and not an impact gun, so yes it looks like that was defective. 

I don't own an impact gun. Most things I can remove w/o one anyways, I'm a big guy.
No, I wasn't abusing them. Granted, I have done the pipe extension trick on a few things, but very rarely, and not on the sockets I broke by hand. (They were from a brand new set. 2003 at the time)
I did split open an craftsman extension when I was removing a wheel lug, but that I abused with a breaker bar. (no pipe) I can't blame that on the craftsmanship.










_Modified by xanthus at 12:59 AM 11-22-2007_


----------



## Thumper1044 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

Snap on at 50% off is a great deal. Here are some of my experiences:
When i worked in the business and knew the tool guy, there was no problem with replacement. When I got out of the industry, it is NOT so easy to get the expensive tools replaced. Kind of pis*ed me off.
If it is a tool you use every day, snapon is great. If it is a tool you may use a couple of times in your life, you may want to consider the investment.
With snap on wrenches, I usually found the wrench/socket itself to be smaller and thinner and still have good strength. Sometimes that smaller wrench/socket got into places the cheaper bulkier ones wouldn't.
Look around for a top/bottom box to put all those valuable tools in. Snap-on boxes are nice, but I think I'd rather buy another car for the price.







I've found some nice stainless boxes out there at some pretty good prices.


----------



## vanaman (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Thumper1044)*

look on your local craigslist for a nice box. Frequently their are people selling them because they really cant afford them. Ive seen some really nice prices.
steve


----------



## vwhammer1 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (vanaman)*

I own both snap on and craftsman and I have had most of both sets for nearly 12 years.
I paid $1300 way back in 95 for my snap on set and that was just the basic hand tools.
I think I paid about $350 or $400 for my craftsman set and it was easily double the amount of tools and a box.
I can tell you that I have had my 3/8 and my 1/4 inch drive snap on ratchet fixed 5 or 6 times each and I have only had to return one of my craftsman ratches once.
No way is the snap on stuff worth the price.
Not only does it cost more but the only way to get it fixed or replaced is to hunt down a snap on guy which, from my experience, is not that easy to do.
I would spend a little extra on the craftsman professional stuff as it is way better than the regular stuff.
But with the lifetime replacement on either I would say just get what you can afford even if it means you have to go to your local sears more regularly to get things replaced.
It is still easier than finding a snap on guy.
I would skip all the others and pick the craftsman pro stuff anyday.


_Modified by vwhammer1 at 1:01 AM 11-28-2007_


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (vwhammer1)*

ive beat the hell out of my snap on tools...and basically only buy snap on stuff...some matco...though you do realize you also get 50% off Mac tools...id buy a box from them(which is what i did) cause you get the discount on EVERY one of their boxes..not just whatever they want like snap on and matco...though i do have a smaller top box fs for like 300 bucks...


----------



## SEAT (Apr 26, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (mk2vrooom)*

I got 65% off Snap-On back when I was in school. I REALLY wish I bought more when I had that opportunity, buy as many sets as you can ( things like 3/8 allen: long, short, ball, etc. ) If you are dedicated to working as a tech for at least 5 years, you owe it to yourself to get the goods now rather than wish you did. Do it right if you're going to do it at all, just make sure this is the career path you want to follow is all.
I've tried most brands and there isn't really any comparison IMO when it comes to ratchets, sockets and any high use tool. I have a super duty 1/2" impact gun and it's so much better than anything else I've used, everything just oozes quality over the long haul.


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (SEAT)*

I replied on your other post as well, but...
I've been happy with Craftsman for many years, but the bulk of my stuff is ancient, early to mid-90's, and seems better than their newer stuff. Their Professional series has some great stuff, too.
On the other hand, you can't go wrong with Snap-On, especially if you have a discount...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (flygliii)*

I'm going to try not to repeat what everybody else has said.But heres my 2 cents
Cheap stuff aint good and good stuff aint cheap
I am a VW master tech and shopforeman at my dealer. I bought the Snap-on "starter kit" , much like the one you have been offered, when I was in tech school almost 20 years ago. The majority of the tools i use on a daily basis(rachets, sockets, screwdrivers, wrenches) are the ones that i bought in that kit. Plus or minus the ones that i have broken or lost over the years. I have almost tripled the size of that kit by now with all the tools that i now have.
I do a lot of side work at my house. 7 years ago i bought the Craftsman "starter set" just to have a duplicate set of tools to have at home. 
Now, here is my point,
Craftsman rachets suck, the ones at home didnt last 2 years before they were sloppy and junk. Snap-ons still plugging away.
Pliers- Doesnt matter, both still hold up, However the Craftsman side cutters did get dull way before the Snap-ons did
Screwdrivers- The tips on both the Craftsman straight an Phillips did seem to wear out faster (snap or round off) before the Snap-ons
Sockets- Either is fine. Both Chome sets are still kickin. Be shure you use impact sockets w impact guns and not Chrome.
Wrenches- Again either is fine but i prefer Snap-on because the are longer and smoother. They dont hurt your hands as much.
So, for the weekend warrior i think Craftsman is just fine, But if you plan on using them everyday, all day for a number of years, spend the money and buy Snap-on.


----------



## vw_jason79 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (greengti81)*

^^^ Thats awesome. Its good to hear someone with many a years experience with both and breaking it down barney style with what is good and what is crap between the two. Thank you sir. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wjbski (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (vw_jason79)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw_jason79* »_...My big purchase I am considering is a box first, cause I have plenty of crappy hand tools and not enough space with my crappy rolling box. 
_Modified by vw_jason79 at 12:21 AM 11-22-2007_

this is definitely the way to do things. Check out the boxes that Harbor Freight sells. They are a really good quality. I've had one for a few years and it works great. Whatever you do, don't waste you $$ on a crapsman tool box, even their 'professional' series is just plain garbage.
The other ways are, like someone else said, look on craigslist for a good used box, eBay usually has great deals on used boxes or talk to the snap on man- they always have used boxes for sale when someone else upgrades to a bigger box.
The snap on boxes are very well built, they're just too expensive when you are first starting out. I made that mistake when I first strated out. My weekly payments were taking up 30% of my pay because I bought a box that cost waaaaay too much $$


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (wjbski)*

i have a used snap on top box i gotta sell in the next week...$300 and its yours...KRA4055
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...71156


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...*

I bought all my tool boxes used and all the hand tools new.
I have bought SnapOn and Mac Tools when I worked in the industry.
most tools now are Canadian Tire(CT) Pro series as they have a life time warranty too and in Ontario there are CT in every town so replacing then is no problem.
Too get SnapOn or Mac Tools I have to be at a shop my dealer is to drop off and pick up and it just does not work with my job schedule.

I have returned tools on four occasions, three times to CT with no problems and once to Mac Tools and it took over a month to get it repaired.
I have never broke one of my SnapOn tools and would buy more if I had the money too.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money... (square)*

this has turned ouat to be a good thread with some real good input from guys with real experience. Thanks to everyone has has added input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## square (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money... (Pat3022)*

Lots of used boxes on Craigslist in your area.
http://lancaster.craigslist.or...20box


----------



## skates (Mar 30, 2007)

i know the snap on guy here in town and if i take the kit out of a powerfist ratchet and say this kit broke he looks at it and gives me a new noe, its the same part numbers and all, u just havee to do ur home work on the tools u buy, like stated before, buy ritzy everyday tools and not so ritzy tools that u will use once every year u know what i mean, just do ur homework and life is sweet, but i would buy and snap on tool before any other, i want my %&^* covered.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (skates)*

You just spent what, 20k on a useless uti education. Snap On tools are some of the best. with exceptions like most manufactures, pony up and buy thegood stuff. Uti is a joke, almost every trainee ive had or seen, out of that program either, knew what he/she was doing before they went to it,or left it without a clue as to how to use a ratchet and socket. Yeah you can get an A+ in theory and a textbook, but they usually have an F- in application to real world problems. Book smart life dumb. Now not all the people are morons, some will go on to the better things,but like i said, they usually had a talent before taking the class. But anyways, if if your spending that kind of cake, better go with a buisness education, or something more usefull.


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*








someone sounds a little bitter...
and it's not 20k, it's 31k


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: (Pat3022)*

ot bitter, just think you should pay me the 31k, ill teach you more, like how to actually make money, and use the tools your buying . Besides you cant put a price n experience.


----------



## greengti81 (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: (Scrubbs)*

The UTI kids ive seen come through the dealer are kind of hit or miss. Id say they are probably 40% good and 60% percent crap. 3 of the techs we have now are really good. Light years away of where i was when i was 22 or 23. I wouldnt say UTI is ****e, it just depends on the student. You have to have the knack for working on cars. Some people just want to play mechanic. And those are the ones that dont last.


----------



## lowbudget (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

GO Snap-On. If you plan on turning wrenches for the rest of your life save the cash while you can.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (lowbudget)*

you get what you pay for 
Get snap-on i know to many people that bought crapsman tools and regret it
do it right the first time


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TheBox)*

Snap On tools are the best quality tools you will get. Snap On also produces a lot of specialties tools no one else sells.
You will pay way too much for them and in a lot of cases your dealer will be a snake, but you will get a high quality tool.
When I started out I had the normal basic stuff. My rule of thumb was to buy anything I had to borrow frequently. 
Used stuff on eBay can be a good buy.


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (lowbudget)*

well, I thought I'd get more for my money by buying craftsman. So, I ordered about 2800 worth of craftsman tools, which probably would have cost me close to 4k from snap-on. 
I just got done going through the first of three boxes and I think I'm gonna return all of em. I was going down the list to make sure everything was there and found the chrome already coming off one of the sockets. I looked, and a few others had the chrome starting to crack. I'm going to return this junk. 
I guess if it were going to be in someone's home garage it would be decent, but if it's what i'm using to feed my family I don't want junk.
Part of what swayed my decision towards craftsman was the ease of ordering. I picked out three sets and had almost 700 pieces. Snap-on doesn't have sets as complete this and ordering everything I want will be a pain in the ass. Life would be good if they did.
Also, I picked up a craftsman box w/ top chest and the top box doesn't sit level on the chest, it teaters. Guess i'll be picking up a matco box....(I get a bigger discount on those over snap-on)


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

First of all $2800 worth of Craftsman tools would have been about $15k in Snap On.
Most of those complete sets come with A LOT of useless stuff. I would never buy a huge set. I need a full set of 6 point sockets and the same set in 12 point. Too many duplicates. Get a box and start putting the normal stuff in it. Then as time goes on add to it.
Craftsman stuff is OK for someone screwing around on the weekends. If you want a professional type tool without the price of Snap On then buy SK or Matco stuff. They are going to be the lowest priced professional quality tool.
Craftsmen sockets crack all the time, especially if used with an impact gun.
It used to be Snap On was the only way to go when it came to tool boxes, but now the Snap On boxes are not as good as they used to be and the others have gotten much better so might have just about evened out by now.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (kmf)*

MATCO isn't much cheaper these days.... they used to be much cheaper


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TheBox)*

I do not do a lot of work these days (thank God) and I really haven't bought too much in the last ten years or more (thank God again).
I just remember back in the day it went like this -
Snap On - top quality for way more than top dollar.
Matco - Decent quality for less than Snap On.
Mac - you had to be really careful with Mac. Their stuff would either be good or complete crap. They also played the price game. They would have good prices on their tools for a while then they would bump them way up to catch everyone off guard.
SK stuff was fairly decent but they would not stand behind any of it (use was abuse) and it was expensive as hell. Now their pricing is down and they warranty it with no BS.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (kmf)*

Only buy tools made in the USA. Every tool I have ever bought that was not made in the usa has broken. Matco tools- made in china. Mac tools- made in china and tiawan. Craftsman tools- made in china. Cornwell tools- made in china. Blue point tools- made in china. Snap on tools- made in usa. 
When you get into the field you will find the difference when you use the tools. You will know what tools need to be snap on and what ones dont matter. You dont need a 32mm snap on wrench that costs 86.00. A 6.00 mit wrench will do just fine. A t20 torqx socket, yea get a snap on. I went to uti too. Dont get there joke tool sets for 1000.00 that they offer. Dont get there air tools they offer (there junk get only IR air tools). Get 1/4" 3/8" and 1/2" socket sets. Buy peoples 1000 gifts for 500 cash and get 3-4k in tools for 1000-2000.00 It will be worth it. 
Oh, and dont buy anything but a snappy tool box. Matco and mac and cornwell boxes are JUNK, and the metal is alot thinner. I have had one of each and wont ever buy anything but a snap on box ever again!


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Slimjimmn)*

All of them are using thinner metal. My Snap On box's draws are heavier than what they sell today.
I wouldn't say all tools not made in the US are junk. The German made stuff is nice. I have purchased some special factory Honda tools that are top quality too.


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*



Pat3022 said:


> I'm currently a student at UTI and I'm looking to invest in some tools. Up untill this point every time I buy tools, I buy the least expensive ones that still have a lifetime warranty. I'm soon starting an entry level position at a shop and I need a real set of tools, a good starter set. We get a 50% discount on all snap-on tools through school, but they are still damn expensive. Most of the instructors at the school have over 30years experience in the field. Their philosophy is; get snap-on for the tools you will use all the time, ratchets, sockets, wrenches. And something like craftsman, mac, matco for tools you won't use as often. This does make sense, but even with my discount I can get at least twice the amount of craftsman tools for the same money as snap-on.
> So, would it make sense to go in debt for some snap-on tools? Or will craftsman tools get the job done?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (V8Star)*

my opinion... As a shop owner?!? Back in the day, well about 7 years ago everythng I had was Craftsman Pro Series, after a while I replaced everything with Snap On. Is there a difference? Yes I seem to think so. The fit, the feel, ergonomics, its quite important to me. Tools dont make the tech. Anyone can drop fat sacks of cash on the names, knowing how to use them is another thing. In a perfect world I would say be true, and buy German Tools, but my local Stahlwillie Truck says, if you break it, buy a new one, (thats the German philosiphy) since you obviously made your money with it. Look at form this perspective, if they are used daily buy the best, afterall they make your living. Nobody cares what kind you use, but its kind of embarassing to have all Harbor Freright tools, and who wants to drive across town to return a broken ratchet.


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Slimjimmn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slimjimmn* »_Only buy tools made in the USA. Every tool I have ever bought that was not made in the usa has broken. Matco tools- made in china. Mac tools- made in china and tiawan. Craftsman tools- made in china. Cornwell tools- made in china. Blue point tools- made in china. Snap on tools- made in usa. 
When you get into the field you will find the difference when you use the tools. You will know what tools need to be snap on and what ones dont matter. You dont need a 32mm snap on wrench that costs 86.00. A 6.00 mit wrench will do just fine. A t20 torqx socket, yea get a snap on. I went to uti too. Dont get there joke tool sets for 1000.00 that they offer. Dont get there air tools they offer (there junk get only IR air tools). Get 1/4" 3/8" and 1/2" socket sets. Buy peoples 1000 gifts for 500 cash and get 3-4k in tools for 1000-2000.00 It will be worth it. 
Oh, and dont buy anything but a snappy tool box. Matco and mac and cornwell boxes are JUNK, and the metal is alot thinner. I have had one of each and wont ever buy anything but a snap on box ever again! 


Some of Cornwell Tools are infact German, They are stamped right on the handles, example torx drivers, screw drivers, wrenches, and more. I have a Maximizer box from Mac, the front drawers are double panel, unlike snap on. Also they dont use the cheap LOC and ROLL feature. but frankly I am going to trade up to Snap On, quality isn't the same, but I need a double deep top drawer. and I am a tool whore who thinks the name matters.







Also Stanley owns Mac Tools


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

Mac's tool boxes have come a LONG way in the past 15 years. They are pretty nice quality.
I own a Snap On 70th anniversary KR1000 that I bought new around 1990. Still works great.
Unless you were talking about a small road box, I would not buy a box that did not have ball bearings on all the draws.
Always buy bigger than you need as you can fill up a smaller box pretty quick. That doesn't mean go right out and spend $20k on the Toolbox Mahal.
When buying a toolbox, go and actually look at the boxes out there. Compare the feel of the draws when you open and close them. Are they light like paper mache or are they heavy like good steel.
A few years ago I was going to work for a race team that traveled all over the country and wanted a cheap but decent quality tool box that would stay in the truck. The thing would get banged up and their was always the possibility of it getting stolen so it did not make sense to spend big $$.
I was appalled at how cheesy the Craftsman boxes were. If you are talking about the best quality for the lowest price, I think the Kobalt tool boxes were it.
Another thing is don't go out and hang around on the trucks too much. It is like a kid in a candy store. You walk in there get a socket warrantied and you are walking out with $1500 worth of tools because you got a $2 coffee mug with a hot chick on it.


_Modified by kmf at 10:59 AM 1-3-2008_


----------



## Harpoon (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (kmf)*

Don't get Snap-On. They are overpriced and you are just paying for the name. Go with Matco. They are very good quality, they make the strongest toolboxes (made in Jamestown, NY), and on average they are about 10-20% or so cheaper than Snap-On.
Yeah, I talk to my local Matco guy alot.


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (VDUBber91)*

I've been shopping around and matco is about the same as snap-on, as far as price.


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: (Pat3022)*

Anyone have experience with both matco and mac, and know which is superior?


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

everything in my top drawer is snap on. Buy what you can afford, and buy the best warranty. though i still prefer snap on to matco anyday. its just like ford vs chevy, or vw vs audi. everyone always has an opinion


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: (Pat3022)*

from what I have used mac is better quality than matco. But cornwell seems to be better value than both matco and mac (and the sales guys are nicer also on the 3 routes I have worked on with 3 different guys) If the tool has small or special parts to it (ex triple square or torx sockets, or swivel sockets) buy snap on, they dont break easily or round out as easily. I used cornwell, mac,matco torx sockets with impact guns and they round out the 2nd time using them with air. Snap on usually lasts like 8-10times with impact guns. I think they use better metal at snap on for there sockets. Just ask the snap on dealer for a demo on tools and why they are better. Then ask a mac/matco/cornwell guy the same question and they will just shy away or change the subject lol... its happened many many of times.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

what do you know another UTI student, i graduated phoenix campus in '03

imo, get a good tool box and air tools(including air sockets) from snap on, but first and foremost, talk to the place where you will be working and find out if a snap on dealer even comes to their shop, its all about getting the stuff replaced easily and effortlessly if it breaks.Mac and Matco are ok, ive found the routes change frequently with mac and matco so you are always dealing with different people, just another reason why i usually fork up the extra cash and get snap on tools. 
electric drill charger and a quick change kit for it from snap on (screw driver bits, torx,allen head, as well as socket adaptor for your drill for light duty stuff.and a good pliar set 
also sears pro series will save you some serious cash on box wrenches, sockets, and pro series socket drivers in comparison to snap on. just not as nice. 

i buy all diag tools from snap on too. 




_Modified by Space9888 at 10:50 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## Space9888 (Mar 18, 2002)

*Re: (Pat3022)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pat3022* »_Anyone have experience with both matco and mac, and know which is superior?

matco is comparable to snap on as far as quality, mac is a bit lower imo. 


_Modified by Space9888 at 10:46 AM 1-14-2008_


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (Space9888)*

it depends on the tool
not all snap on tools are great
not all of sk tools are great
DEF not all craftsman tool are great but most are good.
I agree with the person on the first page who stated that its nice to be able to go down to sears till 9pm to get a craftsman replacement. 
if SK tools were more convenient to purchase/replace I would be all over them. I have yet to have a problem with the sk tools I have used and although I dont beat tools I dont baby them either I use them. 
as far as judging how a mechanic is going to perform based on his/her schooling is not a very good policy. Not all harvard grads are worth holding a conversation with and not all UTI grads are worth holding a wrench


----------



## kmf (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk1g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1g60gti* »_
I agree with the person on the first page who stated that its nice to be able to go down to sears till 9pm to get a craftsman replacement. 

It is even better when it is a non-issue because you bought a Snap On tool.


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: (kmf)*

they break too. 
in fact i broke a snap on tool this fall it was a c clip puller and it took over 2.5 months to get the replacement so it is an issue and i like snap on tools but they break too


----------



## Claude_Suddreth (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Slimjimmn)*

Hi all,
There seems to be a lot of confusion out there in the hand tool world about who makes who and the relationships between various tool companies. I just thought I would chime in with my 2 cents, and set the record straight a bit. I hope that by understanding the real relationships between various tool brands, that it will be easier to compare tool brands on a more apples to apples basis, and to understand why certain brands might seem rather similar.
There are really 3 major players out there in the USA tool market right now. I won't try to go through every brand made by each as they might make and market tools under a multitude of names. I will try to touch on the major brands made by each, which I see in this discussion. I will also mention 3 or 4 smaller players that are worth consideration also.
MAJOR MANUFACTURERS
1) STANLEY
a) MAC Tools (Top End)
b) Proto Tools (High Quality Industrial)
c) Black Hawk (High Quality but mostly made in Taiwan)
d) Husky (Home Depot store brand)
e) Stanley (Wal-Mart and Discounters)

2) DANAHER
a) Matco Tools (Top End)
b) Armstrong Tools (High Quality Industrial)
c) Silver Eagle (High Quality but mostly made in Taiwan)
d) Grey Pneumatic (Industrial quality but mostly made in Taiwan)
e) Kobalt (Lowes Store Brand)
f) Craftsman (Sears Store Brand)
g) NAPA (Napa Store Brand)
h) Allen
i) Gear Wrench
j) K-D Tools
3) Snap-On
a) Snap-On Tools (Top End)
b) JH Williams Tools (High Quality Industrial)
c) Blue Point (High Quality but mostly made in Taiwan)
d) Branded hand tools for New Holland and others - mostly Taiwan
e) Bahco
f) Sioux Tools
g) ATI Tools

MINOR PLAYERS BUT STILL LARGE
4) S-K (once part of Facom - now independent. Starting to see S-K tool trucks competing with Snap-On / Mac / Matco / Cornwell)
5) Cornwell (Image similar to Mac / Matco / Snap-on. Claims quality of comparable levels - however your mileage may vary)
6) Wright tools. (Can compete easily at the Matco / Mac / Proto / Armstrong levels of quality)
7) Lisle tools (much smaller - but many almost unique tools)

EUROPEAN (just for good measure - major players)
1) Stahlwille - The Snap-on of Europe. Best of the best - king of the hill.
2) Facom - Literally a truck brand there like Matco / Mac / Snap-on here.
3) Hazet - Very nice in most cases
4) Gedore - Quality industrial grade

I have not touched on specialty makers such as pliers (Vise-Grip / Channel-Lock USA - or Knipex in Europe - or similar such companies)
Now all this being said.....
I think it is now possible to understand why for example Craftsman and Kobalt are often of similar designs and similar quality. They are both store branded tools made by Danaher - and often in the same manufacturing facilities on the same production lines and by the same people. There might be slight differences in fit and finish or individual features of course. Or look at the new Craftsman Professional brand wrenches. You can sit them beside a full out Matco and they will compare quite well. Most of the Craftsman Professional line can be compared to either Matco or Armstrong products. Can you guess why? Look up on the internet - and you will see Danaher is selling craftsman professional tools to Industrial customers. 
So the bottom line is this. Know WHO actually MAKES your tools. Find out WHERE they are made if possible - which manufacturing plant. You will often find more similarities than difference between brands that are marketed against each other. Now I am not saying that - say - Kobalt - is of the same quality as a Matco. They are not. They use different grades of steel - different castings - and obviously the Matco is made to a much higher level of overall fit, finish and quality. Just like GM has a Cadillac - and a Chevrolet - so Danaher has a Matco - and a Kobalt. Thats just good business. But just like a comparison between say a Pontiac and an Oldsmobile used to be rather difficult - a comparison between a Kobalt / Craftsman / Napa might have the same difficulties. The models are going to look very similar - and have very similar features. Slight differences in fit and finish - and of course price - will be the major separating factors.
I hope maybe this will be of help to someone out there. Have a great day - and keep turning those wrenches! 

http://www.opinionexpert.com


----------



## mk1g60gti (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Claude_Suddreth)*

Great post ^^^


_Modified by mk1g60gti at 1:10 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## Pat3022 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (mk1g60gti)*

who do you work for?







JK.. nice post, thanks
so, out of the big three, which is superior? if any.


----------



## Ian'89Fox (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

Yeah thanks for that. Any idea who makes Mastercraft tools for Canadian Tire?


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

when i satrted i got a 500 craftsmen set to get started and a few air tools
and when i started at bmw i didn't buy anything from snap on for almost the 1st year maybe a 20.00 tool here and there as i needed it but after 2 years i started repalcing alot of my smaller tool sets with craftsmen such as hammers screwdrivers all my ratchets , extensions i'm prob not going to repalce sockets right away but looking to do wrenches fairly soon
but like someone said if u plan on turning wrenches for the rest of ur life buy alot of the big stuff now and save some money you will regret it later if you don't
i paid 5k for my box a year ago got a double with stainless top, it's the biggest double you can get
i just keep all my broken stuff ina drawer until i feal like going to sears and returning the tools
i tend to break torx sockets (T30) and my 17 sockets alot and swivels


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (kap0ne)*

For the most part Snapon is NOT worth the money, their air tools are the exception. I use craftsman standard chrome sockets on my snap-on air tools and I have never broken one. My impact sockets I DO have for my 1/2" gun are harbor freight and my snap-on gun is rated at 1000 ft lbs. I have never broken one of those either. I work in a dealership so my tools get used and abused DAILY.
I personally buy everything I can from Craftsman and if I don't think it'll cut it from them I buy snapon or matco. Basically buy sockets and things like screwdrivers from craftsman and save your money for good quality ratchets from snapon and such because Craftsman ratchets SUCK.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: (mechsoldier)*

And to add to it, if you're not already in a dealership or a shop don't buy too many tools, buy just what you need to get by for your first week or two, then talk to the guys in your shop and see what you need. I have probably 4-500 dollars worth of tools in my box I bought because I thought I'd need them and never used them once since I've started.
Absolutely DO NOT blow your money on a snapon box right away since you won't need that much space 
I started with this set 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/c_1...tsman
somebody returned it and I got it for like 400 bucks.
As long as you get a tool box with ball bearing drawers and one that's not cheaply spot welded you'll be fine. I've seen some good quality cheap boxes at costco and sams club that will work fine. Most techs have a cart they put most of their tools in and only the tools you don't use daily go in the toolbox anyways.
As kapone stated the only things I've really ever broken are universals and torx bits, and that's after a year, and they always warantee them for me. I've also seen torx bits from other makers break too, they're kinda weak. And I bought snapon swivel impact sockets to solve the universal problem, they're $400 on their own though so as you can see, you want to find the weakest links in your box and replace them as you go imo not just blow 3 times the money on all snapon stuff, they do make junk as well just like the others.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 1:55 PM 2-1-2008_


----------



## kap0ne (Mar 16, 2001)

i was paying 40 a week for my box from snap on and like 20-40 depending on how much i had for my personal accout to snap on for the 300 i owe him right now so he cam einto the shop like he does every week and i go i wnat to buya few grand worth of tools can i put it on the snap on account i got the box on (which is financed) he said yea, so i made a list of everything i borrow even if it's once a month got part numbers and everything
in the end i spent 3300 on everythign i will need that i didnt have or wanted to replace from craftsman and i'm paying 50 aweek and they tacked on 1 year to what i had left on the box( got a 3 year on the box have 2 left so i'm back at 3 years)
but i got air gun was borrowing someones
air cut off tool
new air gauge lost mine
air hammer with quick release end he through in for free
set of gear wrenched 8-24
flank drive wrenches 10-21
longass half drive flex head ratched soft grip
t 8 and t10 socket
3/8 and 1/2 inch swivel inpact adaptor
torx drivers the ones that are none static to work on electrical stuff
snap ring pliers
long screw drivers set
snap on electric corless gun/drill 7 volt
3 air hammer bits
hole saw set
rivet gun
plastic rivet gun
meter 
cart
and i think thats it
but 3300 doesn't get you much from snap on i'll tell you that
stuff like the gun , cart air hammer people let me borrow because they had 2 but it was time i got my own been at bmw for 3 years and don't plan on going anywhere so made the investment


----------



## njfynest06 (May 27, 2006)

its all worth it there expesive but its worth it 100%


----------



## VR6'D (Oct 5, 2005)

Craftsman holds up well. Snap On is good but overated and hella expensive.


_Modified by VR6'D at 2:40 PM 2-8-2008_


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

i went to UTI(diesel) and it was a good place to start. i now work on natural gas and diesel powered buses for the county. as far as tools go, buy what you can afford. sears, sk, proto etc are good values for the money. if or when you upgrade to snap on or mac you can take the sears tools home to use at home. most guys i work with have a variety of everything and no one cares what brand of tools you have as long as you can do the job. uti grads are just like harvard grads they have to be judged as individuals not by where they went to school.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (ragnar's vw)*

Except for the fact that if you say you went to Harvard then it actually means something whereas UTI is no better than a community college except they charge 4 times the amount for the education.
You can't teach somebody mechanical aptitude so there's no point wasting $25,000 trying. If you've got it you've got it and if you don't then no amount of schooling will teach it to you.


_Modified by mechsoldier at 2:32 AM 2-14-2008_


----------



## hickorygti (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (german performance)*

from german performance:
"Some of Cornwell Tools are infact German, They are stamped right on the handles, example torx drivers, screw drivers, wrenches, and more. I have a Maximizer box from Mac, the front drawers are double panel, unlike snap on. Also they dont use the cheap LOC and ROLL feature. but frankly I am going to trade up to Snap On, quality isn't the same, but I need a double deep top drawer. and I am a tool whore who thinks the name matters. Also Stanley owns Mac Tools"
see the post from Claude...he's pretty much spot on. I can say this because I am a former tool dealer, Cornwell.
All the manufacturers are outsourcing most of their branded product. The exception is a majority of the hand tools.
Cornwell, does, in fact, source their screwdrivers from Witte, as does Matco, just a different series or model set. Cornwell's hand wrenches are made by Cornwell in the USA with USA steel. Cornwell's torx sockets and ratcheting (gear style) wrench are made in China.
Anything Bluepoint branded is a brand sold by Snap-On and sourced from China. ANYTHING Bluepoint period.
I think a technician should do the following...get a job first. Find out from the experienced technicians in your shop what tools you need for the jobs you are doing NOW. And buy those needed tools at the best quality for price you can get.
Technicians beware...Sears is tightening their warranty. If you show up with a broken Craftsman in your uniform, don't expect warranty. Expect to be told that Craftsman tools are for homeowners, not professionals.
Just some thoughts.


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (mechsoldier)*

granted a community college is less but at the time it took longer. two years compared to uti that was only 9 months long. i wanted to get started on my carreer right away. bates or south seattle comm. college are both well recognized around the seattle area, but so is uti or wyoming tech.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (ragnar's vw)*

I work at Sears in the tool department and let me say this about the warranty; we do not make any distinction about who is returning the tools on HAND TOOLS; you could have bought it from the flea market, it doesn't matter. The lifetime warranty is as follows: "Craftsman hand tools are guaranteed forever. If any Craftsman HAND TOOL (emphases mine) ever fails to give complete satisfaction, return it to Sears for free repair or replacement. This warranty gives you specific rights and you may also have other rights which vary from state to state. Other Craftsman tools are covered by limited warranties." Now remember, this is specific to HAND TOOLS and not anything that is powered like a drill, saw, grinder, etc. or air tools for that matter. Most everything powered has a 1 year warranty on them and at the register they will give you the opportunity to buy a extended replacement or service/repair warranty for around 10%-20% of the cost of the tool. If you are wondering what the warranty is, it is generally printed on the back of the item; there are some exceptions: torque wrenches have a 1 year warranty, screw bits, drill bits, taps/dies, (90 day warranty) some special tools like the Cable Operated Hose Clamp Pliers item# 47390 that have a replaceable cable kit (the cable isn't covered but the plier is, great tool for the pesky vw hose clamps), tape measures (the tape is now not covered but they sell replacement tapes for $2-$6 depending on the length) and if you have any questions you can call this number: Sears National Customer Service line (800) 549-4505. Allot of the warranty experiences unfortunately, depends on the person you are dealing with; not everyone knows what the policy is and if you have a problem ask for the hardware department manager. Also, sometimes there will be a tool Sears no longer makes; we generally give people credit towards something else or in some cases will give a cash refund or a manager will give approval for something that is currently made that is a similar item. Hope this helps clarify any confusion out there.

Here is a overall statement directly from the craftsman website:
CRAFTSMAN® mechanics tools and CRAFTSMAN® hand tools have a Lifetime Warranty… they are guaranteed forever …unconditionally, no questions asked. If one should ever fail to give you complete satisfaction, Sears will replace it, free of charge.*
Replacement:
A proof of purchase is not necessary to replace a tool. All that is necessary is that the "Craftsman" name is stamped on the tool. A 5 digit number located on the tool is required.
Important:
We provide repair kits for ratchets. Ratchet handles that are broken or bent are covered by the Craftsman lifetime warranty. 

*CRAFTSMAN mechanics tools & CRAFTSMAN hand tools include: Sockets, Wrenches, Wrench sets, Hex wrenches, Ratchet wrench handles, Micro adjustable torque wrenches ( not including calibration), Pipe wrenches, Hammers, Screwdrivers, Pliers, Cutters, Scroll and Metal saws (except saw blades), Hand drills, Hand saws, Squares, Levels, Drift punch and drive punch sets, Shears are covered by the Craftsman lifetime warranty.
Craftsman Tools not covered by the lifetime warranty include: Micro-adjustable torque wrench calibration, Hand tools cutting edges, Portable electric tools, Bench and Stationary tools, Battery operated tools, Precision measuring tools.
The following brand name tools are not covered by the Craftsman warranty: Companion, Estwing, Fuller, Grey & Footprint, Stanley, DeWalt, Skil, Bosch, Delta, Makita, Black and Decker. 

_Modified by billymade at 12:43 AM 2-25-2008_

_Modified by billymade at 12:46 AM 2-25-2008_


_Modified by billymade at 1:20 AM 2-25-2008_


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (ragnar's vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragnar’s vw* »_ but so is uti or wyoming tech.

I disagree wholeheartedly with this. UTI grads aren't known as "Un-Trained-Idiots" for no reason


----------



## TotingToolMan (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TheBox)*

Tips for the Begining tech (a refresher for experienced techs)
Snap-on, Mac, Matco, Cornwell tools are going to cost you the most money. Regardless of who you purchase your tools from all of them will break at any given time, usually when you need them the most. 
The convience and knowledge of the dealer (this can be really good or really bad depending on your distributor) is what you are paying for when you purchase their tools, for the most part. I say this because most of the tools they carry on their trucks is the exact same stuff just rebadged. 
Before anyone argues this point, Each of the Tool Truck companies make some of their own tools. But that is only about 20% or less depending on the truck. Consiquently 80% of those tools are made by a third party company. Every year that portion that is made in house gets smaller and smaller. 
For instance Matco claims they build their toolbox. Most of their boxes are made by waterloo, with very few exeptions. Waterloo also makes craftsman brand and many others including Cornwell. In Matco's defense the boxes are custom made to their specs and are much better than the standard line. 
Ingersole Rand makes most of the Mac Branded 1/2" impact guns. Mac, Snap-on, Matco, or Cornwell does not make any air tools. Maybe at one time they did but not anymore. 
The Snap-on guy will tell you that everything branded Snap-on is made by snap-on. This is a total lie. I own a Mac Tools Distributorship. I have received an easy out set direct from Mac Tools in that set one of them was branded Snap-on and it looked exactly like the Mac branded ones. In addition Mac got that set from Hansen Tools.
Next time you see your tool man(men) ask them if they have a tool converence they attend yearly or bi-yearly. Each one of the will either say yes or yes but I didn't go this year. 
This conference brings in all the real manufatures of the tools sold on the trucks. Regardless of what your tool guy may say 80% of the tools on their truck is from a third part company.
Most of these tools you can find on the web at a cheaper price. Also most of the manufactures will stand behind their warranty regardless of where it was bought if it falls within the warranty period and you still have the receipt.
If you are a begining tech don't let the tool man sucker you into purchasing tools you don't need. Don't get so excited about all the tools around you and talk yourself into tools you don't need either.
Unless you plan on working at an independant shop or working on cars in your spare time that are not related to the shop you work at you do not need all the tools that the tool man wants to sell you. 90% of the tools a tool man will sell you will sit in your box for a long time in between use (if it even gets used at all). 
Start small buy a decent Craftsman tool set. When things start to break replace them with better stuff. You will probably be making more money by then as well so it will be easier to purchase the more expensive tool or sets.
On the trucks chrome is always more expensive than impact grade tools. Chrome will break sooner than impact stuff. But chorme sockets are thiner walled than impact so they can get into a tighter area.
If you need a specialty tool, and you have time, research it on the web. More likely you will find the exact same tool that the tool guy is trying to sell you at a lower price. Make sure you know how to use that tool before you buy it though. The tool man hates it when you purchase a tool you could have bought on his truck from another place, then you ask him how to use it. More likely than not he will tell you and tell you to ask the person you purchased it from to get help. 
Most tool companies have an 800 number you can call for technical assistance, however they can be difficult to find expecially if you lost the original packaging or purchased the tool used. 
Again only purchase tools you know you will use more than once. If your not sure you will don't buy it. Also if your not sure, ask yourself have I had to borrow this tool more than onece? If yes buy it. If no don't. 
Just because it is less expensive doesn't mean it is inferior. Just make sure you know what you are buying before you buy it. 
Don't be the first to purchase that new tool either. Let some other sucker purchase it. His will be the first to break or wear out if it is a good tool. Also he will be the one that will be out the hard earned money if it turns out to be a peice of crap. 
Don't get tool or tool box eveny you won't need the biggest tool box every made. It will sit there staring at you with many empty drawers saying fill me with useless tools I don't need but will look good when I open it. 
Always look for tools that will save you time and effort. Remember work smarter not harder. This is an industry that is hard on your body. The longer your body works the longer you will be able to do what you do. Don't sacrifice your body, health or life for the job. Your wife/girlfriend/signifigant other wants you to live a long time usually. if not it may be time to look for another person to spend your time with. 
This is too long and it is too late so please for give the spelling I'm not much of a speller.


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TotingToolMan)*

Snap-on hand tools are made in America, in Wisconsin mainly, I have been to their factory and seen how their tools differ from others and must say that it was hard to cough up the big bucks at first but then saw that the tools are made by hard working AMERICANS not chinese or other countries that have lesser standards than ours so if you want a good set of tools buy snap on and their boxes are the best compared to mac (junk) snap on uses spot welds mac you can take the whole box apart with just a flat blade screw driver.


----------



## Ian'89Fox (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TotingToolMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TotingToolMan* »_Tips for the Begining tech (a refresher for experienced techs)


Good first post.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (TotingToolMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TotingToolMan* »_Tips for the Begining tech (a refresher for experienced techs) 

This guy knows exactly what he's saying. Listen to him if you're smart. If you buy the craftsman stuff and replace things as they break you'll save yourself a lot of money rather than spending all your money on the expensive things to try to save them from breaking.
Also I'd caution against spending 6 grand on a box. As long as you get a box that has ball bearing drawers and isn't cheaply spot welded together (like craftsmans lower models) you'll be fine. Rather than upgrading your box when you start to run out of room buy a nice tool cart. I work 95% out of my cart and rarely even go to my box for anything (maybe 4-5 times a day)


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (mechsoldier)*

i've being a tech for 3 years. best tools so far that i've seen is snap on. from shopping around from different cataloges, found out mac and matco tools are 75% rebranded tools that's marked up and they're not as good as the snap on version. i replace more mac and matco than snap on. don't forget cornwell at leat they don't rebrand as much. 90% of my tools are snap on. craftman for the weekend warrior. look around you be the judge. nothing against the dealers though.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (jimivr6)*

Fine use of grammar, spelling, and capitalization.


----------



## jimivr6 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (mechsoldier)*

haha


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

i go to UTI also. snap-on is good if you can afford it. when you graduate you dotn really get that many tools you want but its sometihng to start you off.


----------



## billiethebutcher (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: (ricecart)*









my dog even uses snapon


----------



## vwpieces (Apr 20, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Claude_Suddreth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Claude_Suddreth* »_EUROPEAN (just for good measure - major players)
1) Stahlwille - The Snap-on of Europe. Best of the best - king of the hill.
2) Facom - Literally a truck brand there like Matco / Mac / Snap-on here.
3) Hazet - Very nice in most cases
4) Gedore - Quality industrial grade



I understand this is a "top seller's" listing but definitely disagree on your definitions. Hazet hand tools are far greater quality over Stahlwille. NO worries on the Hazet warranty or replacements cause the stuff don't break. Most of my common hand tools are Hazet & a few Stahlwille pieces in there too. Really is No comparison, Hazet is way above Stahlwille in quality. The USD to Euro has not allowed me to buy any new stuff the past few years but luckily I already have darn near any hand tool I could need. 
I work in industry & have used some pretty nice tools. Some wrenches that come to mind are Challenger & Williams. A shiny polished chrome plated wrench is THE worse IMO. Satin finish that does not slip in your oily hand is my kinda wrench. I have a single 7/16 Challenger wrench I use every single day for machine setup at work. In 10 years that wrench has absolutely minimal wear on the open end & box. The satin finish is wearing smooth from handling & constant use. Length is perefect, box angle is perfect & the box end is the rounded point type that does not round off nuts & bolts... just a perfect design. The company I work for buys 7/16 wrenches by the box. Over the 20 years I have been there, they bought so many different brands, what ever is available & a good deal. 
Blackhawk
Proto
williams
SK
Craftsman
armstrong
I like the Challenger the best.
My point is it does not have to be snap-on to be an excellent tool. It does not have to be shiny chrome plated to be good. I would buy it if it isn't. 
Working at a dealer you may be limited to the tool truck that shows up. If you are lucky to have several brands available, hold the tool in your hand, hit it against the vise to hear the ring sound it makes. Do the same at sears... you sure aint gonna hear a craftsman wrench ring like a tuning fork. 
Look up some industrial suppliers too. You would be amazed at some deals I have found on http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm Nice Proto torque wrenches, cheap when on sale. Nicholson Files, Dial gauges, stuff like that, on the snap-on truck would be 3X expensive.


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (vwpieces)*

Ok, here's my take on it. I'm a VW tech currently, although I started my career on lexus. Snap-On is the best, maybe not the absolute best in every application, but I've never seen a poor Snap-On tool. Matco is decent, but I prefer to buy Snap-On when I can. Matco does make the best toolboxes, it is obvious (I have a relatively modest size snap-on). I'm not impressed by Mac. Some people like them, and they are cheaper than Matco and Snap-On, but I'm just not a fan. Matco and Mac will have some chinese tools, anything branded Snap-On has to be made in the USA if that matters to you. Don't rule out buying tools on Ebay or craigslist. When I was starting out, I bought about 60% of my Snap-On stuff used on ebay. I saved a lot of money that way. Also, if you are working on German cars, don't waste your money on exhorbitantly priced german specialty tools if you have the option of a cheaper alternative (people think snap-on is expensive.....). And people couldn't care less what you have in your box.
Spend good money on these things:
Toolbox (modest size, one of the big 3 names)
Wrenches
3/8 chrome sockets
anything ball-allen, torx or using a bit that can round
Anything that swivels
3/8 and 1/4 drive torque wrench
All ratchets
Drill
Breaker Bar
Tap and Die Set
Buy midlevel stuff here (ie; craftsman,lisle, etc):
chisels and punches
screwdrivers
1/4 sockets
1/2 chrome sockets
non-swiveling impact sockets
multi-meter
die grinder
Pliers
Adjustable wrenches
1/2 torque wrench
Buy these things cheaply:
Hammers
Extension Cords
Bungee Cords
Ratchet Straps
Cutoff wheel
Air hammer
If you follow this model to an extent, you won't be consumed with tool debt. You just have to know when to buy the best and when not to.
-Most broken craftsman tools are the result of misuse
-My Snap-On 3/8 flex head ratchet is older than me and has never been rebuilt.
-Ingersoll Rand impacts are the strongest (get an IR titanium half inch or a used thundergun).
-Channel Lock, Crescent and Irwin are all good tools, buy the US ones
-Buy $10 dewalt drill bit sets, they last a while and when you burn them up, replacement is cheap.
-Most UTI or Wyotech people I've ran into aren't worth a ****, but I believe that most of these people are just too "green." If you make the most of the experience, it could be an advantage.


_Modified by katzen at 8:05 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## Fugly-Racin (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (lowbudget)*

I v'e got the mixed bag I happen to really like the SK stuff for rachet+socket


----------



## gtimitch (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (katzen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *katzen* »_Ok, here's my take on it. I'm a VW tech currently, although I started my career on lexus. Snap-On is the best, maybe not the absolute best in every application, but I've never seen a poor Snap-On tool. Matco is decent, but I prefer to buy Snap-On when I can. Matco does make the best toolboxes, it is obvious (I have a relatively modest size snap-on). I'm not impressed by Mac. Some people like them, and they are cheaper than Matco and Snap-On, but I'm just not a fan. Matco and Mac will have some chinese tools, anything branded Snap-On has to be made in the USA if that matters to you. Don't rule out buying tools on Ebay or craigslist. When I was starting out, I bought about 60% of my Snap-On stuff used on ebay. I saved a lot of money that way. Also, if you are working on German cars, don't waste your money on exhorbitantly priced german specialty tools if you have the option of a cheaper alternative (people think snap-on is expensive.....). And people couldn't care less what you have in your box.
Spend good money on these things:
Toolbox (modest size, one of the big 3 names)
Wrenches
3/8 chrome sockets
anything ball-allen, torx or using a bit that can round
Anything that swivels
3/8 and 1/4 drive torque wrench
All ratchets
Drill
Breaker Bar
Tap and Die Set
Buy midlevel stuff here (ie; craftsman,lisle, etc):
chisels and punches
screwdrivers
1/4 sockets
1/2 chrome sockets
non-swiveling impact sockets
multi-meter
die grinder
Pliers
Adjustable wrenches
1/2 torque wrench
Buy these things cheaply:
Hammers
Extension Cords
Bungee Cords
Ratchet Straps
Cutoff wheel
Air hammer
If you follow this model to an extent, you won't be consumed with tool debt. You just have to know when to buy the best and when not to.
-Most broken craftsman tools are the result of misuse
-My Snap-On 3/8 flex head ratchet is older than me and has never been rebuilt.
-Ingersoll Rand impacts are the strongest (get an IR titanium half inch or a used thundergun).
-Channel Lock, Crescent and Irwin are all good tools, buy the US ones
-Buy $10 dewalt drill bit sets, they last a while and when you burn them up, replacement is cheap.
-Most UTI or Wyotech people I've ran into aren't worth a ****, but I believe that most of these people are just too "green." If you make the most of the experience, it could be an advantage.

_Modified by katzen at 8:05 PM 4-22-2008_

Good stuff very good advice but I would like to suggest two alterations --please don't buy cheap extension cords ---- and when it comes to air hammers be careful what you choose. You don't have to spend a lot of money to get something practical but you can easily buy something that is useless thinking it is practical. The IR mentioned in the thread is a good choice. I have several Craftsman air hammers that just don't do anything for me - they were inexpensive but useless. 
Just my 2cents.


----------



## GrenadeLove (Jul 8, 2005)

I dono man, I had a friend that worked at an advance auto and i got a bunch of tools from there, and honestly i work at firestone, and use them every day, from losening bolts for alignments, to brakes, removing a transmission.. and ive never broke one


----------



## singlesquared (Dec 27, 2001)

The best tools I have ever used are Hazet, hands down.


----------



## ajcascio (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (singlesquared)*

I will say for the technician or anyone who uses tools for a living (more car related) Snap-On is the way...just think if your tool breaks and u gotta goto sears or whereever thats a tool that cant make you money.....now im a vw tech....and i have snapon tools and a KRL box....but at my house you will mostly find craftsman.....theres no reason to spend all the money for doubles for the backyard guys craftsman is great....but something to think about is your box and tools are your trade and life......without them you wont make no money.....


----------



## vwnut18t (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

I have been a mech for some time now (age is not important







) I definitely believe in buying good quality tools. That being said, check out snap-on, mac, matco, and craftsman. Touch them and hold them. Some will feel good in the hand and some feel awkward. I have a good mix of tools in my box. My sockets are craftsman. If I break one I don't have to answer any questions as to what I was doing with it... I just take it to sears and get a new one. My two favorite 1/4 ratchets are snap-on for the shorty and my mac that is long and the handle bends. I do like snap-on open-end box-end wrenches due to the slim nature, but the craftsman professional line is pretty much the same. When it comes to special tools I think snap-on has the better selection, however, my caliper compression set is mac(I liked it better). Go with what is good quality, and feels good in your hand... you will be earning a living with them you might as well be comfortable.... oh yah and at 50% off get the big stuff from snap-on as that will be the best investment(tq wrenches, impact tools, etc...)


----------



## brian rogers (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (vwnut18t)*

I prefer Snap-on but will by what is needed from whom ever is handy. 
Check this link.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3890059
Oh yeah Snap-on isn't affraid to buy the right to make anothers tool. I have a flex head ratchet made by SK (good tool) in the 60's. Snap-on come up with the same ratchet with their black handel on it saying it is unique to their line. I show him the SK he just about has to be carried out to his truck.
Cry once, by quality. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## motobob1800 (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (brian rogers)*

After working in the auto industry for 30+ years i found that 
Snap-On and the other premium tool manufacturers are definitely worth the expense. i have Snap-On wrenches that were purchased in 1974 that are still perfect and i trust more than the newest of Craftsman or store brands. try to pull full force with an open end wrench and see what i mean. i have broken or flexed many Craftsman. the rollaway debate is easy Snap-On or build your own. much heavier gauge steel and if need be better resale value. for a tech working in a shop that requires a locking box, buy, a Snap-On box, even a used one. for a home shop where security is not so important, build an open tool board rollaway or search Ebay for a used Hazet tray style rollaway. i'd rather have a used premium tool than a new piece of junk any day. bob


----------



## gtiguy12 (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (motobob1800)*

My friends may tell you i have a tool addiction (true) But i started with a descent sized craftsman set and slowly starting replacing broken or akward tools with Snap-on ones. My box is now about 90% Snapon. yes it was expensive, but when i started buying the snapon guy was the easiest of the tool dealers to deal with.(i have delt with some shady tool guys.) It's more of a convience thing between snapon and craftsman. I can call my snapon guy and usually he is in the area and can swing buy if i'm in a pinch.
To sum it up, it's better to have a crappy tool that gets the job done then have to struggle with a repair or borrow one several times. Buy what you like to use, within your budget and you cannot go wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

all i can say is buy a napa ratchet if you want one with a swivel head that locks because the snap-on swivel head locking ratches break too damn easy and you bust your knuckles i dont know who builds the napa ratches but they are great and about 1\3rd the price


----------



## vwscirocco2l (Mar 31, 2006)

All of these posts miss the point. A quality tool (snapon, Williams, Proto etc.) are broached better and are less likely to round either the fastener or the tool. Try a Craftsman on a REALLY RUSTY exhaust fastener and then a Snapon...less rounding and a better transfer of torque. Even Chinese and Indian tools are now lifetime guaranteed for replacement. 
Compare a top quality tool against another type, and you will find thinner boxes/heads (stronger alloys for better fits into tight spaces and better swing angles) and tighter tolerances for less damage to fasteners.


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (vwscirocco2l)*

When it is all said and done, you will want to buy tools from whichever tool truck comes around the most often and the tool dealer which you have the best relationship with. Good tools do cost a good deal of money, but it's priceless when you can just warranty that tool with that dealer in a few days and get back to work. When you find out what most of your job duties or tasks are going to be, ask the tech's you work with what tools they think you will "need" for your current requirements. Coming from an ex Audi/VW master tech, you won't regret doing a little tool vendor research before throwing down some serious money. If you need to buy Snap-On with your discount, fine. You could always trade it on another truck(tool dealer) if you end up where there is no Snap-On dealer. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (TDItwist)*

is it really that hard to order online and have tools shipped to your place of work?
whats with this "tool truck" bs?????
how lazy are you people?
i know how it goes, you want to impress your fellow co worker by spending the most....who cares....i would rather have less debt.


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: (speed51133!)*








here we go....do you work in the repair industry?
I am not gonna ruin this guys thread by trying to respond to that...
Buy whatever tools you want.


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

another note is that if your on the snapon truck and find something that says bluepoint on it dont buy it blue point is just rebadged stuff from other companies you can always find somewhere else cheaper if you can find out who makes it originally


----------



## joshfal (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (xblueinsanityx)*

its awsome that this thread is still going...
when it came to cars did you get a honda because it was cheaper or did you get a vw because you trusted its performance?
like everyone said, if you can afford it, go with the best. brands like snap-on are to say the least more efficiant tools, actually designed with the mechanic in mind and have a better track record for lasting longer than brands like craftsman


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (joshfal)*

Just because you own some or a King Kong size S_nap_-_O_n _T_ools tool box doesn't mean you can fix something. 
All this talk blah blah blah *Where are the freaking Pictures*!?


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i owned some snap on some matco
have to say the best purchase i made was a nice rollaway box (used of course at under half price)
if you use tools everyday get decent stuff, i used the **** out of my tools and was very happy with them
as far as the tool truck crap, be good to them, they will be good to you, my Matco guy was awesome and would take care of me, hook me up with deals and warranty **** that was obviously beat to ****


----------



## jorge r (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (Pat3022)*

Watch where your tools go, prety soon they'll be in someone elses tool box and that someone else will deny it's someone else's tool. Marking your tools makes a world of a difference, so you know which tools don't belong to you, mark em all.


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (jorge r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jorge r* »_Watch where your tools go, prety soon they'll be in someone elses tool box and that someone else will deny it's someone else's tool. Marking your tools makes a world of a difference, so you know which tools don't belong to you, mark em all.

First in your tool-box should be a metal engraver.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Are snap-on tools really worth the money...... (z33k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *z33k* »_Having said all that- break two lower quality tools and you could have bought a Craftsman. Break two Craftsman and you could have had the Snap-On!

I buy my tools at the pawn shop, since when I was buying tools, Craftsman didn't sell metric only sets, and I only drive metric cars. Yes, most of my tools are made of the cheapest steel that Japan, China, and Korea have collectively put out over the past 3 decades, but they're priced to match. And if some other dude didn't break them yet, I figure I'll do alright. Craftsman wants about $20 for a 21mm combination wrench, pawnshop $2. So that break two rule you mentioned doesn't apply to me. Plus, I used to live 75 miles away from the nearest Sears, but there were two pawnshops within walking distance of my residence.
For an automobile mechanic, I don't think Snap-On is worth is. For a truck mechanic, yes. For an on-site stationary engine / generator mechanic who makes $80/hr on double over time repairing a drill rig 40 miles outside of the nearest town in west Texas oil fields: required.
And I've know some Snap-on tools to be breakage prone. My former mechanic, Johnny, used to break his Ford pulley puller almost every time he used it.
Hazet for the win!


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (atoson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *atoson* »_All this talk blah blah blah *Where are the freaking Pictures*!?

I don't know who manufactured this wrench. I don't know who bought it originally. I know I picked it up from my buddy's back yard that used to be a VW salvage yard, covered in mud and rust. A little wire brushing, and it's as good as new. Everything you need to know is right there: drop forged steel Germany


















_Modified by kimosullivan at 11:04 PM 8-22-2008_


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (vwscirocco2l)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwscirocco2l* »_All of these posts miss the point. A quality tool (snapon, Williams, Proto etc.) are broached better and are less likely to round either the fastener or the tool. Try a Craftsman on a REALLY RUSTY exhaust fastener and then a Snapon...less rounding and a better transfer of torque. Even Chinese and Indian tools are now lifetime guaranteed for replacement. 
Compare a top quality tool against another type, and you will find thinner boxes/heads (stronger alloys for better fits into tight spaces and better swing angles) and tighter tolerances for less damage to fasteners.


This technology from _*S*_nap-_*O*_n _*T*_ools is called *Flank Drive*.


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_










i have a couple old wrenches that look exactly like that


----------



## garydealz (Sep 17, 2010)

*Wanted Mechanic Tools*

Hi There, I'm looking to buy new / used mechanic tools (snap-on, mac, matco, blue-point). If you are retired mechanic or just looking to sell your collection and live within 75 miles from Philadelphia, PA - I would be happy to making a deal. 

Please email details and your contact info to : [email protected] 

Thx.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

gtiguy12 said:


> My friends may tell you i have a tool addiction (true) But i started with a descent sized craftsman set and slowly starting replacing broken or akward tools with Snap-on ones. My box is now about 90% Snapon. yes it was expensive, but when i started buying the snapon guy was the easiest of the tool dealers to deal with.(i have delt with some shady tool guys.) It's more of a convience thing between snapon and craftsman. I can call my snapon guy and usually he is in the area and can swing buy if i'm in a pinch.
> To sum it up, it's better to have a crappy tool that gets the job done then have to struggle with a repair or borrow one several times. Buy what you like to use, within your budget and you cannot go wrong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


The Snap on Guys i met have always been the worst out of the truck guys


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

must be the area. All my snappy dealers have been good. I am glad I have only had to replace about 4-5 snap on tools in 7years all sockets, mainly t30 torx and 6mm allen sockets


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

anything that I will wear out I will get snap on aka screwdrivers, picks, open ended wenches, small torx, racthets, ect. ect.

anything that is bullet proof I will get a well made cheep brand aka impact sockets, beaker bars, pribars, ect. ect.

some stuff is kinda grey area, I will buy a decent brand like mac or crafsman but if I break it I will buy a snap on replacement and bring the warranted one home for my home tool box. 

air stuff I useluly stay away from sanp on, as it seems there stuff is 4X the price and not even as good, and does not have a very good warranty. but there new impact gun is by far the best I have ever used and definitely think it was worth the cash. I buy Ingersoll Rand and Chicago pneumatic mostly its cheaper but very well made.


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

elmer fud said:


> anything that I will wear out I will get snap on aka screwdrivers, picks, open ended wenches, small torx, racthets, ect. ect.
> 
> anything that is bullet proof I will get a well made cheep brand aka impact sockets, beaker bars, pribars, ect. ect.
> 
> ...


IR is the best for air tools


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

x2 on that, its all I own accept my die grinders


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

Ive been looking at for a Mig wire feed welder lately. 
I Know there are better ones like Lincoln electric, and other brands. I cant buy a really nice welder until i finish school, I have been looking at these

http://www.harborfreight.com/welding/mig-flux-welders.html

specifically
http://www.harborfreight.com/weldin...0-amp-220-volt-flux-and-mig-welder-94164.html

Does anyone have experience with Chicago Electric??
Would this welder meet the needs of doing things such as seam welds and some exhaust work?


----------



## Racer16 (Aug 22, 2002)

IR is the best for air tools.I bought a snap off 1/4 air rachet paid $225 for the damn thing 2 years ago.Its now a useless paper weight.I tried to get a rebuild kit for it snap off told me its gonna cost me $100 to get it rebuilt.What a crock of BS!!!IR is the best their stuff lasts.Snap off had the worst air tools ever!!!I think Chicago Pneumatic has better air tools than snap off.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

hey, ask your cornwell guy for parts. I took apart my older air ratchet 1/4 because it had 0 power and the air blades were worn pretty bad (8 year old). my cornwell guy found me new blades for $1.05 each. 1/4 air ratchets are easy to take apart also.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

EuroSportChicago said:


> IR is the best for air tools


 IR is not as strong as the Snapon stuff. I have the newest 1/2" snapon gun and when I worked at the dealer at least once a week somebody would have to borrow my gun to get B5 passat axle bolts loose because their Matco/IR/Harbor freight/whoever gun wouldn't get it off. There were only 2 guns in the shop that could get them loose every time and they were both Snapon guns. There were over 20 techs there.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

personal preference for tools. if you feel you need to spend money on tools then do it. i have a good relationship with my snapon guy. so i spend moeny with him. 
are the tools really worth the money? i think so. besides i dont think any company can compare to snapon tool boxes..


----------



## EuroSportChicago (Jun 9, 2010)

mechsoldier said:


> IR is not as strong as the Snapon stuff. I have the newest 1/2" snapon gun and when I worked at the dealer at least once a week somebody would have to borrow my gun to get B5 passat axle bolts loose because their Matco/IR/Harbor freight/whoever gun wouldn't get it off. There were only 2 guns in the shop that could get them loose every time and they were both Snapon guns. There were over 20 techs there.


They might have been better tier guns, but IR manufactures the guns for Snapon. Snapon throws their logo on it and sells it.


----------



## bugflucker (May 11, 2010)

Great thread but not much to say but snap on is the best if you have the money don't **** with anything else


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

I wouldn't use any other 3/8 ratchet then my flex head snap-on. 

http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...group_ID=21365&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

EuroSportChicago said:


> They might have been better tier guns, but IR manufactures the guns for Snapon. Snapon throws their logo on it and sells it.


Actually Snap-On makes they're own air tools.


----------



## Matt_TDI16V (Jan 4, 2009)

IR manufactures some guns for Matco. I've got the Matco version of the IR Titanium 1/2" impact gun. Same specs, same performance, nearly the same price but the Matco has twice the warranty (2 years vs. 1).

Those titanium and related guns are awesome. 700 ft-lbs. Or 1000 ft-lbs of NBT (nut-busting torque, and no, I'm not making this up! That's what they call it!). Those guns outstrip everything else. I haven't seen a Snap-on gun come close. Plus they only weigh 4 lbs!


----------



## F.Simon (Mar 6, 2011)

here is the bottom line! Good tools are not cheap but you look in any shop like someone else said on here and you will find nothing but Snap-on Matco Mac. But I would def buy the Snap on especially at 50% off. You will never get a 50% deal like that ever even with the high intrest rate you still will be getting a deal and like someone else said the Snap on truck will come to you and my snap on guy will come to me at the drop of a dime if i need something replaced or need a tool. Also if you are just getting into the industry you are going to buy everything you will have a little bit of everything in your box. I have a snap on box and wrenches, sockets etc, but I also have MAC and Matco stuff as well even craftsmen so get the better Wrenches like snap on those are what is going to make you your money hands down and it will never fail you. Oh and on a side note try telling your boss you broke your 9/16 craftsmen wrench and you need to run to sears during the work day and get a new wrench. NOT GOING TO HAPPEN! and dont be the guy buming tools from the guy in the bay next to you cause the chances are he is on flat rate and trying to fix a car in his stall already and has not got the time to hunt down a tool for you. But the Snap on truck def will come to you. so just keep this in mind.


----------



## Sir DeezNutz (Oct 13, 2021)

A mechanic is only as good as a shop lets them. Tools and equipment make the mechanic. I've worked in dealerships for 25 plus years, and now run a shop. Drive and determination will take you far. Tools definitely makes the mechanic. I personally like them all. I've got chrome vandlum impact socket bought at Walmart over 30years ago and going strong! I've got $2,000.00 set of standard wrenches. Its whatever feels and performs good for you! Don't skimp on your volt ohm meter. Nothing but Fluke


----------



## chasintrane (Dec 31, 2013)

If you are a full time mechanic, having high quality tools is a must. For a weekend warrior, not so much. But a tools worth or value to you may be very different that the value your neighbor puts on it. Me personally? I love buying nice tools! Buy once, cry once!


----------



## GypsyR (Jan 18, 2006)

I like reviving ten year old dead threads with my very first post. Oh wait, that wasn't me. Never mind.


----------



## Smokin Dually (May 14, 2018)

It's old but I'll pile on...

Before I had much of an income, I bought a few cheap tools at a Menard's. Junk that I threw away. I then worked part time at a dealership 40 years ago and bought Snap-on & Mac tools. Later, I bought some Craftsman tools that 'd only use a little trying to save money. I have broken EVERY Craftsman tool I've owned at least once, some many times. The number of Snap-on and Mac tools I've broken can be counted on one hand.

The real value of the good stuff comes into play when your car is disassembled and the Craftsman tool you're using breaks. The good stuff doesn't break.


----------



## justgenit (10 d ago)

Pat3022 said:


> I'm currently a student at UTI and I'm looking to invest in some tools. Up untill this point every time I buy tools, I buy the least expensive ones that still have a lifetime warranty. I'm soon starting an entry level position at a shop and I need a real set of tools, a good starter set. We get a 50% discount on all snap-on tools through school, but they are still damn expensive. Most of the instructors at the school have over 30years experience in the field. Their philosophy is; get snap-on for the tools you will use all the time, ratchets, sockets, wrenches. And something like craftsman, mac, matco for tools you won't use as often. This does make sense, but even with my discount I can get at least twice the amount of craftsman tools for the same money as snap-on.
> So, would it make sense to go in debt for some snap-on tools? Or will craftsman tools get the job done?
> Here is another thread sort of related to this one:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3962640
> ...


I have been a mechanic for 40 years, I like Mac tools. The problem is finance, you will be buying them for the rest of your Career so buy what you can afford for now and double down when your making good money. A cheap box will allow you to buy better quality tools, and worry about a bad ass box later. Good luck, I wish you the best. Justin


----------

